# period problems



## fullagrace27 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi!
Sorry if this is too much detail or not appropriate to discuss. But i wanted to share and see if there is anyone who has been through something similar. I guess i am one of the unlucky ones who has irregular periods because of my weight. I weigh around 300 pounds and well, i just finished a month long HEAVY period. Before that i had a period and staining from march til july. It has been that way for quite a while. I would say off and on 3 years. Maybe a bit longer. And yes, sure i have gained weight too. I am trying to loose. Been trying all my life. Not to become skinny or anything, but just maybe 100 pounds less. I read all those stories here about women of 500 lbs having babies and i get so sad. My doctor looked at me with a crazy face when i said i dont believe i will be able to have a baby. She said ...there is no such thing! Many bigger women give birth and all. But look at me...with my mkessed up periods. Im so miserable. Who knows when next one starts and how long it will last. Or it could be the other extreme of not getting it on time at all. Now my gyneacologist said mine is not a problem from her area at all. And that i should see endogrinologist. Sorry if i misspelled. I suppose i will. Well of course i will. I am just so worried and sad. 
Thank you if anyone has time to share their ideas and experiences...


----------



## knottyknicky (Sep 16, 2008)

You should see an endocrinologist. Its likely its your thyroid, and in that case, theres no reason to be sad, because that problem could happen fat or thin, and is easily fixed with a hormone supplement you take daily. Make an appointment to see an endo as soon as you can.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Sep 16, 2008)

It _could _also be polycystic ovarian syndrome, so be sure to ask about that. And don't be sad --- the dr. was right in telling you that women much larger than you can and have had babies. Even women with PCOS.


----------



## SparkGirl (Sep 16, 2008)

*I've struggled with the same issues with my period since the onset of puberty. I was told very early on that I have Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome, or PCOS. My doctor simply put me on birth control pills for years to deal with the most obvious and annoying symptom, the problems with my period. I've always struggled to lose weight, never able to lose more than 30 lbs. I finally decided to do something about this, other than taking the birth control pills to help with the period. I needed help losing weight too. I went to see a wonderful endocrinologist and she put me on 3 meds (glucophage, similin and spironolact, sp?). They're working wonders and I've lost 55lbs. So basically, I highly recommend you make that appt with the endocrinologist and they will be able to help you out too. I will admit that the meds did take me some time to get used to (nausea), but they are sooo worth it!!!*


----------



## knottyknicky (Sep 16, 2008)

SparkGirl said:


> *I've struggled with the same issues with my period since the onset of puberty. I was told very early on that I have Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome, or PCOS. My doctor simply put me on birth control pills for years to deal with the most obvious and annoying symptom, the problems with my period. I've always struggled to lose weight, never able to lose more than 30 lbs. I finally decided to do something about this, other than taking the birth control pills to help with the period. I needed help losing weight too. I went to see a wonderful endocrinologist and she put me on 3 meds (glucophage, similin and spironolact, sp?). They're working wonders and I've lost 55lbs. So basically, I highly recommend you make that appt with the endocrinologist and they will be able to help you out too. I will admit that the meds did take me some time to get used to (nausea), but they are sooo worth it!!!*



How long did it take you to get accustomed to the glucose meds? For me, I never did, and having the constant stomach-aches/diareaha (I can never spell that word right) made me stop taking the glucophage altogether...though I've heard brand name is easier on the tum than the generic.


----------



## SparkGirl (Sep 16, 2008)

_*I would say it took me a good 2-3 months to get used to it. I still have the occasional nausea here and there, but it general, it never lasted long anyway. I found that if I didn't eat at least 10 min's before I took the Metformin (I take the generic), I tended to toss my cookies (sorry, best way I could say it). I was determined because I was willing to try anything at that point.*_



knottyknicky said:


> How long did it take you to get accustomed to the glucose meds? For me, I never did, and having the constant stomach-aches/diareaha (I can never spell that word right) made me stop taking the glucophage altogether...though I've heard brand name is easier on the tum than the generic.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 16, 2008)

Your posts inspired me, SparkGirl.. You've reminded me I REALLY need to get on the ball and find a new endo. here in Ohio. I haven't seen one in years and years.. I'm getting Metformin and Spironolactone from my regular physician, but this other med (symylin?) you mentioned is something I'd like to learn more about. I'd really like to be more on top of my PCOS and know what my insulin levels are and all that other good stuff... and if having all that stuff more in line can help make stepping on the scale a little easier, that's all the better.

Thanks for your posts!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 16, 2008)

Ladies, can you share about how you were diagnosed with PCOS? The only symptom I really have is irregular periods, but I can't help but wonder if I might have it. I've asked a couple of gynos in the past and both have just brushed it off without doing any sort of diagnostics or testing.


----------



## SparkGirl (Sep 16, 2008)

_*The symilin is like a "pen" and you have to inject yourself twice a day (smallll needle, don't even feel it, in your leg). I can't believe how much it has helped. I have changed a lot of my eating habits, with the exception of sugar, I eat basically what I want, just in small quantities, and the weight is just melting off. It's a life saver. From what I have read about it, it slows down the digestion of your food (you take it before a meal), helping to better control your insulin levels, and also makes you feel fuller faster. And you're welcome...anything I can do to help others with these probs.

My OB-GYN told me there are 3 symptoms of PCOS (don't have to have all 3). Unusual hair growth, usually on chin and face, irregular periods and cysts on your ovaries.
*_


ThatFatGirl said:


> Your posts inspired me, SparkGirl.. You've reminded me I REALLY need to get on the ball and find a new endo. here in Ohio. I haven't seen one in years and years.. I'm getting Metformin and Spironolactone from my regular physician, but this other med (symylin?) you mentioned is something I'd like to learn more about. I'd really like to be more on top of my PCOS and know what my insulin levels are and all that other good stuff... and if having all that stuff more in line can help make stepping on the scale a little easier, that's all the better.
> 
> Thanks for your posts!


----------



## knottyknicky (Sep 17, 2008)

I think there are far more than 3 symptoms...in fact "poly cystic ovaries" is somewhat of a misnomer, because the cysts are one symptom of many, and you don't actually have to have the cysts to have pcos. excess hair growth, on the face/chin, and even excess body hair, is one symptom. excess weight, especially around the abdomen, is another. Insulin resistance (as determined by blood work) is a huge one...women with PCOS tend to do better on a low carb/high protien diet. Acne, mood swings, depression, anxiety, skin tags, missing/infrequent/irregular periods, heavier (or sometimes lighter) periods than usual, all are symptoms of PCOS. I tried twice to get a diagnosis. The first time I had blood drawn as well as an ultrasound. They wanted to do an intra-vaginal ultrasound, but once I told them I was a virgin they couldn't do it (and I was so relieved...that thing is terrifying!). My ultrasound came back clean, no cysts, but my blood work showed elevated levels of androgens, testosterone, common with PCOS. Its these elevated levels that cause your periods to be so out of wack, cause you to grow hair, lose hair (PCOS patients can have male-pattern hair thinning, too), yet my doctor gave me nothing more than the pill and sent me home. When I saw a better, more progressive doctor, she sent me for blood work, saw the same things, and began treating me for both PCOS with metformin (glucophage) and Yasmin, which is a birth control pill. Perhaps it was just the timing, but I felt like the Yasmin turned me into a total monster and depressed the living hell out of me...so I vowed off all medicines so I could see how I felt without medication...and honestly, thats the last time I saw a doctor for anything regularly...i've only gone to urgent care clinics for immediate issues, and I've got an appointment to see an endo at the end of this month, to get all this under control, cause I feel like the symptoms of PCOS and a possible thyroid disorder are really screwing my life around.

A lot of doctors don't really know anything about PCOS. I found, even with my more progressive doctor, that I knew more than she did, although I was satisfied with her treating me in spite of having no cysts. If a doctor tells you no cysts = no pcos, they are dead wrong. Find a new doc. If your doctor won't even test you, then DEFINITELY find a new doc. PCOS is manageable if treated, but if untreated it can cause some serious problems like endometrial cancer and infertility. The elevated hormone levels can cause damage too, so get it checked out. One thing I will say though, if you can't afford a doctor right now, go on a low carb diet if you can handle it...and I mean a low-carb diet like atkins...that was actually my first tip-off that I might have PCOS, was that while I was on the Atkins diet, my periods were normal, less painful, regular...my skin cleared up, and I was FINALLY able to lose weight, and I hadn't been able to do that any other way. My moods were great too, my depression lifted, and I was all around a happier person. Its an interesting test.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Sep 17, 2008)

knottyknicky said:


> They wanted to do an intra-vaginal ultrasound, but once I told them I was a virgin they couldn't do it (and I was so relieved...that thing is terrifying!).



That's weird. I was a virgin and they performed the internal ultrasound without question. I was nervous, but it turned out to be no big deal at all. The worst part was having to drink 900 gallons of water beforehand and not being allowed to pee till they were done. Yeah, _that _sucked.


----------



## knottyknicky (Sep 17, 2008)

Thats interesting, cause they showed me the wand and told me what they were going to do, and I must have looked REALLY scared because the nurse said "wait, are you a virgin?" and I said yes and she said "well, we can't do this then, legally. We'll just have to do a standard ultrasound", much to my relief. 


The pee thing was HORRIFIC. The first time I went in, I drank all my water like a good girl, had to pee SO BAD, almost lost it a few times over the speed bumps in the hospital parking lot, then they told me that they'd actually scheduled me for the day before and they'd need to reschedule me. D'OH. I was in so much pain from having to pee so much, and I ended up with a gnarly bladder infection afterwards, which I've never had before. The next time, those liters of water didn't feel so bad. Must've stretched *something* out in there...


----------



## fullagrace27 (Sep 17, 2008)

This ha been so helpful. Thank you for your thoughts and experiences. My gyneacologist also prescribed me the metformin! Now maybe when i go to the endocrinologist she will prescribe something else you have taken. I should probably write down those names you mentioned here. Just in case. i havent been taking it exactly as she told me to, but i have lost 4-5 kilograms in 4-5 months. Not much but im glad i havent gained! And most importantly, I havent done anything to try to loose. It just has happened so i think it must be the metformin. Anyway....


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the great info, knicky and sparkgirl! 

I have one question - if a person thinks they might have PCOS, are they better off starting at a gyno or an endocrinologist? What's your opinion? Thanks!


----------



## Tooz (Sep 17, 2008)

My period started when I was 11, and was irregular until I started Kariva (birth control pill) in May, just before I turned 24. I don't think the period thing for me was weight-related-- my mother said she had the same problems until she started the pill when she was growing up as well. My life has been alright since I started the pill.  Good luck to you.


----------



## knottyknicky (Sep 17, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks for all the great info, knicky and sparkgirl!
> 
> I have one question - if a person thinks they might have PCOS, are they better off starting at a gyno or an endocrinologist? What's your opinion? Thanks!



I would say an endo, definitely. PCOS isn't really a gynecological issue so much as its an endocrinological issue...so unless you have a really amazing, progressive gyno, you're probably better off with an Endo.


----------



## SparkGirl (Sep 17, 2008)

_*I'd recommend Gyno or PCP because they are going to have to send your medical history over to the Endocrinologist and they also might have to give you a referral, if your insurance requires them.*_



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks for all the great info, knicky and sparkgirl!
> 
> I have one question - if a person thinks they might have PCOS, are they better off starting at a gyno or an endocrinologist? What's your opinion? Thanks!


----------

